# female cobue killed



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

well I just had my first death and hopefully last 
I had just fed everyone and I always take a visual to see if everybody eats and take a quick count , every thing looked normal, I went on the computer looked around and all fish were hiding ,went to investigate and thats when I seen her, quickly plucked her out she had obvious sighns of trauma, I am going to do a 75% water change I took some quick tests of the water amonia 0 , nitrite 0 ,nitrates close to 10 ppm. Is there anything else I should do before,during or after this waterchange any feedback would be greatly appreaciated. I'm suspecting it was the male cobue he is the king of this tank and he is never challenged in any way I am really bummed out right now


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

wow 75% water change is a lot at one time. how big is the tank and how many fish in the tank? hopefully your water is the same as the tank water or close to it when you put the new water in. sorry can really help out much here. what ratio of male to female cobue?


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

just finished the water change, its 90 gal. 10 yellow labs(labidochromis caeruleus) i think 3males just by size and behaviour,same thing for 10 rusties (Iodotropeus sprengerae) ,was 1 maybe 1 subdominate and 3 female cynotilapia afra cobue -Afra Edwardi .The male Afra was dominant but not aggressive. I'm not sure what happened. :-? also I have close to 150 lbs of lace and texas honey comb


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

i like it. to bd she died. i have some afra cobue. happen to have any pics of the dom male?


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess I was a little freaked out and upset, thought I did everything right , guess the fishes had a different idea


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

soulpride said:


> wow 75% water change is a lot at one time. how big is the tank and how many fish in the tank? hopefully your water is the same as the tank water or close to it when you put the new water in.


I change 75% or more on several of my tanks every week - as long as water parameters match - a large water change is a good thing.



newforestrob said:


> I guess I was a little freaked out and upset, thought I did everything right , guess the fishes had a different idea.


Aggression deaths do happen from time to time - esp. if an individual was never really comfortable. I would keep a close eye on everyone at feeding time and make sure everyone is eating, the Afras in particular. If someone else dies in the next 3-4 weeks or just stops eating, please remember this death as the first data point in your diagnosis.

Good Luck.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

Goofboy,
thanks for the feedback, i'll be sure to keep a close eye, on a side note one afra fry survived ,i'm guessing she( pretty sure-unless males and females are the same at this age)is about 5 weeks old- amazing with 6 syno multis in there :fish:


----------

